# Firmware Update?  MacBook 4.1



## Doctor X (Nov 13, 2009)

This may be a stupid question, but before I do something even more stupid, I figured I would ask.

I follow *MacTracker* and I had identified my model as in my signature, but here are the details:

  Model Name:	MacBook
  Model Identifier:	MacBook4,1
  Processor Name:	Intel Core 2 Duo
  Processor Speed:	2.4 GHz
  Number Of Processors:	1
  Total Number Of Cores:	2
  L2 Cache:	3 MB
  Memory:	6 GB
  Bus Speed:	800 MHz
  Boot ROM Version:	MB41.00C1.B00
  SMC Version (system):	1.31f0

Now *MacTracker* has an "Early" and a "Late" version *2008* of *MacBook 4,1* listed.  Since the "Late" is listed as only having the 2.1 GHz processor . . . I just assumed that I am "Early." 

Neat.

*MacTracker* does not list a firmware update.  However, being curious, I decided to check anyways and found this page: *Support: Apple Firmware*.  It does not seem to list my *Boot ROM Version*.

Sooooo . . . does that mean I do not need a update?

--J.D.


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 13, 2009)

Your model is not listed with a firmware update.
That does not prevent you from trying a couple of the firmware updates at that download page. 
They are all small downloads, and run quickly.
If your MacBook does not need the update, the updater will tell you.
That way, you can check for yourself, you might be wrong about the specific model that you have. The firmware updater will know, and can't cause harm to your Mac if the update is not needed, It will just stop without installing anything.
If you have the MacBook model as you say - then Apple has not released any firmware updates for that model.
And - you have exactly the same MacBook as mine.... except you have 2 GB more. I couldn't see the expense for that 4 GB chip...


----------



## Doctor X (Nov 13, 2009)

Well that actually answers my question.

I agree on the RAM, but I find it makes burning DVDs and the like faster since I no longer max my RAM in the process.

The chicks also dig it! 

--J.D.


----------



## ATandrew (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have 2 MacBooks. Both are 2.4GHz macbook 4,1.  I know apple do not have a firmware restore cd for this model but one of them is stuck on a firmware update cycle.  The other machine is fine, so my question is can I somehow take the firmware from the working Macbook and restore the faulty one?


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 27, 2009)

Can you describe what you mean by 'firmware update cycle'?
What exactly is happening?
Is your MacBook booting at all?
Can you boot if you hold the shift key down (release the shift key when you see the rotating gear under the grey Apple), which starts you in Safe Boot mode? You will get to a user login screen. Can you finish booting to the desktop?


----------

